# New Signatures



## Commander (Jun 16, 2008)

Decided to make some new signatures just wondering which one everyone likes the best.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ Commander


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 16, 2008)

No. 2

I don't understand the context for the others, especially no. 4.


----------



## Commander (Jun 16, 2008)

What do you mean by context?

~ Commander


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 16, 2008)

In the case of no. 4, what's she laying in? Red marble? It says your name on it, but you're not an anime girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No 2 is all abstract though.


No. 4 seems to be your fav, use what you like!


By the way is the girl a character from something particular?


e: my manners! All four are very nice looking. You aren't a professional, are you?


----------



## Commander (Jun 16, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> In the case of no. 4, what's she laying in? Red marble? It says your name on it, but you're not an anime girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure what she is from someone maybe be able to point it out though.

Nope I am not a professional just an avid user of photoshop. 
I wasn't really aiming for something that made contextual sense. I was just playing around with smudging techniques and various gradient maps.

~ Commander


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahh I see.

No need to sign your posts with '~ Commander' if you have a signature. We know who are you are from the panel on the left anywho.

Man I should update my sig.



I do love tildes though~


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm.. i like the 2nd one, too.
and try to put your name on each of them?? and if it turns out bad, you can take it out again.. test different fonts and try blending it to the picture...


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the number 4


----------

